# Horsefield Tortoise



## Kinder (Feb 18, 2009)

I've recently got a new baby horsefield. I've never had a tortoise before but have wanted one for a long time. If anyone else has one please could they contact me.

Rachael x


----------



## tinkerbell 12 (Feb 18, 2009)

hi i am holly im getting a horsefield tortiose in a week just to let you know horsefield tortoises are not so keen on friut they love vegtables and plants if your tortoise's nose is leaking take it to the vets stright away make sure you register at vets and get pet insurance incase. Horsefield tortoises can start breading at the age of 8 and upwards have fun 

from holly :2thumb:


----------

